# Insinna diventa professore: spiegherà Dante Alighieri e Saba in tv



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2018)

Non solo attore e conduttore, ma anche professore. *Flavio Insinna* si presenterà in un istituto scolastico, l'ISS Pirelli di Roma, per fare una lezione su due mostri sacri della letteratura italiana, cioè *Dante Alighieri* ed *Umberto Saba* per poi interrogare gli alunni sulla Divina Commedia. Tema principale della lezione sarà la "necessità di fare squadra", dove il presentatore ne approfitterà per ricordare il suo legame con il compianto Fabrizio Frizzi, che sarà sostituito proprio dall'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi dalla prossima edizione de L'eredità che partirà a settembre.

Tutto questo si vedrà nella terza puntata de *Il Supplente*, programma di Rai 2 dove in una scuola i professori di una determinata materia vengono sostituiti, ad insaputa degli alunni, da personaggi vip che faranno lezione al posto loro. 

La lezione di Flavio Insinna su Dante Alighieri ed Umberto Saba andrà in onda *mercoledì 27 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Rai 2*.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non solo attore e conduttore, ma anche professore. *Flavio Insinna* si presenterà in un istituto scolastico, l'ISS Pirelli di Roma, per fare una lezione su due mostri sacri della letteratura italiana, cioè *Dante Alighieri* ed *Umberto Saba* per poi interrogare gli alunni sulla Divina Commedia. Tema principale della lezione sarà la "necessità di fare squadra", dove il presentatore ne approfitterà per ricordare il suo legame con il compianto Fabrizio Frizzi, che sarà sostituito proprio dall'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi dalla prossima edizione de L'eredità che partirà a settembre.
> 
> Tutto questo si vedrà nella terza puntata de *Il Supplente*, programma di Rai 2 dove in una scuola i professori di una determinata materia vengono sostituiti, ad insaputa degli alunni, da personaggi vip che faranno lezione al posto loro.
> 
> La lezione di Flavio Insinna su Dante Alighieri ed Umberto Saba andrà in onda *mercoledì 27 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Rai 2*.


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non solo attore e conduttore, ma anche professore. *Flavio Insinna* si presenterà in un istituto scolastico, l'ISS Pirelli di Roma, per fare una lezione su due mostri sacri della letteratura italiana, cioè *Dante Alighieri* ed *Umberto Saba* per poi interrogare gli alunni sulla Divina Commedia. Tema principale della lezione sarà la "necessità di fare squadra", dove il presentatore ne approfitterà per ricordare il suo legame con il compianto Fabrizio Frizzi, che sarà sostituito proprio dall'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi dalla prossima edizione de L'eredità che partirà a settembre.
> 
> Tutto questo si vedrà nella terza puntata de *Il Supplente*, programma di Rai 2 dove in una scuola i professori di una determinata materia vengono sostituiti, ad insaputa degli alunni, da personaggi vip che faranno lezione al posto loro.
> 
> La lezione di Flavio Insinna su Dante Alighieri ed Umberto Saba andrà in onda *mercoledì 27 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Rai 2*.



Ma che è sta roba?


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non solo attore e conduttore, ma anche professore. *Flavio Insinna* si presenterà in un istituto scolastico, l'ISS Pirelli di Roma, per fare una lezione su due mostri sacri della letteratura italiana, cioè *Dante Alighieri* ed *Umberto Saba* per poi interrogare gli alunni sulla Divina Commedia. Tema principale della lezione sarà la "necessità di fare squadra", dove il presentatore ne approfitterà per ricordare il suo legame con il compianto Fabrizio Frizzi, che sarà sostituito proprio dall'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi dalla prossima edizione de L'eredità che partirà a settembre.
> 
> Tutto questo si vedrà nella terza puntata de *Il Supplente*, programma di Rai 2 dove in una scuola i professori di una determinata materia vengono sostituiti, ad insaputa degli alunni, da personaggi vip che faranno lezione al posto loro.
> 
> La lezione di Flavio Insinna su Dante Alighieri ed Umberto Saba andrà in onda *mercoledì 27 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Rai 2*.



Mi sa che questo ha veramente il Papa dietro. Perchè non si spiega...


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che questo ha veramente il Papa dietro. Perchè non si spiega...


Davvero. Ancora prima che un'assurdità di per sé, fa impressione proprio perché sembra una mossa per riabilitarlo mediaticamente


----------



## Kutuzov (21 Giugno 2018)

Senza un minimo di dignità questa gente.


----------



## juventino (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che questo ha veramente il Papa dietro. Perchè non si spiega...



Calcola che in questo programma ha partecipato pure Saviano a fare il supplente...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Davvero. Ancora prima che un'assurdità di per sé, fa impressione proprio perché *sembra una mossa per riabilitarlo mediaticamente*


Togli il "sembra", lo è. La Rai, dopo i fuori onda di Striscia, ha avviato un processo di "pulizia" della sua immagine per rilanciarlo come personaggio di punta dopo la cancellazione di Affari Tuoi per bassi ascolti. Prima lo ha relegato su Rai 3 dalla Berlinguer a dire le sue perle di perbenismo, ora l'insegnante ed, infine, il grande salto a settembre con la conduzione de L'eredità.

In sintesi, la Rai lo ha sempre sostenuto e non ha mai preso le posizioni di chi ha subito i suoi insulti. Il motivo non te lo so dire nemmeno io, probabilmente sarà amico stretto di qualche nome forte all'interno dell'azienda boh.

C'è da dire che, come affermato da giornalisti che si occupano di televisione, molti lavoratori rai sono preoccupati per il suo inserimento a L'eredità, visto che è uno che sbrocca facilmente e pure gli utenti sul web sono arrabbiati, specialmente perchè dopo Frizzi si aspettavano un volto genuino alla conduzione e molti minacciano di non guardarla più.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Calcola che in questo programma ha partecipato pure Saviano a fare il supplente...



I vertici dei radical shit, insomma


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Togli il "sembra", lo è. La Rai, dopo i fuori onda di Striscia, ha avviato un processo di "pulizia" della sua immagine per rilanciarlo come personaggio di punta dopo la cancellazione di Affari Tuoi per bassi ascolti. Prima lo ha relegato su Rai 3 dalla Berlinguer a dire le sue perle di perbenismo, ora l'insegnante ed, infine, il grande salto a settembre con la conduzione de L'eredità.
> 
> In sintesi, la Rai lo ha sempre sostenuto e non ha mai preso le posizioni di chi ha subito i suoi insulti. Il motivo non te lo so dire nemmeno io, probabilmente sarà amico stretto di qualche nome forte all'interno dell'azienda boh.
> 
> C'è da dire che, come affermato da giornalisti che si occupano di televisione, molti lavoratori rai sono preoccupati per il suo inserimento a L'eredità, visto che è uno che sbrocca facilmente e pure gli utenti sul web sono arrabbiati, specialmente perchè dopo Frizzi si aspettavano un volto genuino alla conduzione e molti minacciano di non guardarla più.


In pratica sono a tutti gli effetti le stesse manovre usate in politica per riabilitare un personaggio.

A bassi livelli se ti comporti in un certo modo vieni anche licenziato. Ad alti livelli le regole sfumano, cambiano, e dipende chi sei addirittura ti danno una mano per tornare in sella


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Tra un pò daranno la scorta pure a lui...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I vertici dei radical shit, insomma



Se non ho letto male stasera arriva un altro comunista ripulito, J-Ax...e Mentina-Mentana...

Mamma mia che razza di fogna di programma deve essere..manca solo una puntata con Fazio e la litizzetto


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Poveri Dante e Saba... da lassu saranno disperati... giustamente!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non ho letto male stasera arriva un altro comunista ripulito, J-Ax...e Mentina-Mentana...
> 
> Mamma mia che razza di fogna di programma deve essere..manca solo una puntata con Fazio e la litizzetto


No, quella puntata è già andata in onda mercoledì.


----------

